# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  البطولات الافريقية الابطال والكونفدرالية النتائج والترتيب

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات  النتائج :

الجولة الاولى 

( المجموعة الاولى )

• سموحة - مصر (3 : 2) التطواني - المغرب

• مازيمبي - الكونجو (0 : 0) الهلال - السودان

( المجموعة الثانية)

• المريخ - السودان (2 : 0) العلمة - الجزائر

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (1 : 2) إتحاد العاصمة - الجزائر

..................................................  ..........

الجولة الثانية :

( المجموعة الاولى )

• الهلال - السودان (2 : 0) سموحة - مصر 

• التطواني - المغرب (0 : 0) مازيمبي - الكونجو

( المجموعة الثانية)

• إتحاد العاصمة - الجزائر (1 : 0) المريخ - السودان

• العلمة - الجزائر (0 : 1) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر

..................................................  ..........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق المجموعتين بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثانية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )    

مباريات الجولة الثالثة : 
الجمعة 24يوليو
إتحاد الجزائر × مولودية شباب العلمة    
السبت 25 /7
وفاق رياضي سطيف × المريخ    
الاحد 26 /7
سموحة × مازيمبي    
المغرب التطواني × الهلال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافي البطولة حتى الان :



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*> ◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات :

نتائج مباريات الجولة الثانية :

( المجموعة الاولى ) 

• الملعب - المالي (0 : 0) الأهلي - مصر

• الترجي - تونس (0 : 1) النجم - تونس

..................................................  ..........

( المجموعة الثانية )

•  اورلاندو - جنوب أفريقيا (1 : 2) الزمالك - مصر

• الصفاقسي - تونس (1 : 1) ليوبار - الكونجو

..................................................  ..........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق المجموعتين بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثانية



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )

مباريات الجولة الثالثة :
الجمعة 24يوليو

الأهلي - مصر    -- : --    النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس

الزمالك - مصر    -- : --    نادي ليوبار - الكونجو

الترجي الرياضي - تونس    -- : --    الملعب المالي - مالي

النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس    -- : --    اورلاندو بيراتس - جنوب أفريقيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافي البطولة حتى الان :



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الحبيب شيبا

 حكام مباريات الجولتين الثالثة والرابعة الابطال والكونفدرالية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب حسب الايام لهواة المشاهدة التلفزيونية ( شيبا )



*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا زعيم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات يوم الحمعة في بطولة دوري أبطال افريقيا :
.
المجموعة الأولى :
فوز مازيمبي الكنغولي خارج قواعده علي مضيفه سموحه المصري بهدفين نظيفين ليتربع علي صدارة المجموعة مؤقتا برصيد 5 نقاط في انتظار مواجهة الهلال والمغرب التطواني مساء الأحد .
.
المجموعه الثانية :
اتحاد العاصمة يعزز صدارته للمجموعة بعد فوزه قبل قليل علي مولودية العلمه بهدفين مقابل هدف ليرفع رصيده الي 9 نقاط مبتعدا في الصداره بافرق 6 نقاط عن ملاحقيه المريخ ووفاق سطيف واللذان سيتواجهان مساء اليوم السبت بالجزائر فيما بقي فريق العلمة بدون رصيد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات امس السبت 

> â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (1 : 1) المريخ - السودان

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات :

• الأهلي - مصر (1 : 0) النجم الساحلي - تونس

• الترجي - تونس (1 : 2) الملعب - مالي

..................................................  ..........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات اليوم الاحد :

> ◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

• المغرب التطواني - المغرب (-- : --) الهلال - السودان الساعة : 23:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 4 HD

..................................................  ..........

> ◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات :

• الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) ليوبار - الكونجو الساعة : 20:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 2 HD

• الصفاقسي - تونس (-- : --) اورلاندو - ج أفريقيا الساعة : 22:30 .. القناة : beIN SPORTS 3 HD

..................................................  ..........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعة الثانية للابطال بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثالثة :



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات امس الاحد الابطال والكونفدرالية :

> â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات :

• التطواني - المغرب (1 : 1) الهلال - السودان

..................................................  ..........

> â—„ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات :

• الزمالك - مصر (2 : 0) ليوبار - الكونجو

• الصفاقسي - تونس (0 : 1) اورلاندو - ج أفريقيا

..................................................  ..........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابطال افريقيا
تنائج مباريات الجولة الثالثة  :

المجموعة الاولى

• سموحة (0 : 2) مازيمبي 

• التطواني - المغرب (1 : 1) الهلال - السودان

المجموعة الثانية : 

• إتحاد الجزائر (2 : 1)  مولودية شباب العلمة 

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (1 : 1) المريخ - السودان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعتين بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثالثة :

 /url] 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافي الابطال حتى الان : ـ

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )

مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

الجمعة 24يوليو
 مولودية شباب العلمة × إتحاد الجزائر 
 الهلال × المغرب التطواني 

السبت 25 /7
 مازيمبي × سموحة 

الاحد 26 /7
المريخ × وفاق رياضي سطيف 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكونفدرالية الافريقية :

تنائج مباريات الجولة الثالثة :

المجموعة الاولى

 • الاهلي - مصر (2 : 0) النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس

• الترجي الرياضي - تونس (1 : 2) الملعب المالي - مالي

المجموعة الثانية :

 • الزمالك - مصر (2 : 0) ليوبار - الكونجو

• الصفاقسي - تونس (0 : 1) اورلاندو - جنوب أفريقيا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعتين بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الثالثة :

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافي الكونفدرالية حتى الان : ـ

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

السبت 25 /7
اورلاندو بيراتس - جنوب أفريقيا × النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس

النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس × الأهلي - مصر

الاحد 26 /7
نادي ليوبار - الكونجو ×     الزمالك - مصر

الملعب المالي - مالي    × الترجي الرياضي - تونس

*

----------


## ابومهند

*الزعيم في دوري ال 4 بازن الله 6 نقاط من 9 تامن الصعود
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري ابطال افريقيا 2015م : دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )

مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

الجمعة 24يوليو

الهلال × المغرب التطواني الساعة 21:15

مولودية شباب العلمة × إتحاد الجزائر الساعة 23:15

السبت 25 /7

مازيمبي × سموحة الساعة 16:30

الاحد 26 /7

المريخ × وفاق رياضي سطيف  الساعة 22:00


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكونفدرالية الافريقية 2015 : دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )

مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

السبت 25 /7

اورلاندو بيراتس - جنوب أفريقيا × النادي الرياضي الصفاقسي - تونس الساعة 21:15

النجم الرياضي الساحلي - تونس × الأهلي - مصر الساعة 23:00

الاحد 26 /7

نادي ليوبار - الكونجو × الزمالك - مصر الساعة 17:30

الملعب المالي - مالي × الترجي الرياضي - تونس الساعة 19:30

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




دوري ابطال افريقيا 2015م : دور الثمانية ( المجموعات )

مباريات الجولة الرابعة :

الجمعة 24يوليو

الهلال × المغرب التطواني الساعة 21:15

مولودية شباب العلمة × إتحاد الجزائر الساعة 23:15

السبت 25 /7

مازيمبي × سموحة الساعة 16:30

الاحد 26 /7

المريخ × وفاق رياضي سطيف الساعة 22:00




...أخي الحبيب كسلاوي لك التحايا ...التواريخ دي ما لا  ما مضبوطة ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*مشكووووور يا كسلاوى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„ دوري ابطال افريقيا - المجموعات الجولة الرابعة مباريات اليوم الاحد :

المريخ - السودان (--:--) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN SPORT HD 7

…………………………………………………

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ دوري ابطال افريقيا - المجموعات الجولة الرابعة نتائج مباريات الجمعة :

الهلال – السودان (0 : 1) التطواني – المغرب

الاتحاد – الجزائر (1 : 0) العلمة – الجزائر

…………………………………………………

◄ دوري ابطال افريقيا - المجموعات الجولة الرابعة نتائج مباريات السبت:

مازيمبي – الكونغو (1 : 0) سموحة – المصري

…………………………………………………

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„ كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات الجولة الرابعة مباريات اليوم الاحد :

ليوبار - الكونغو (--:--) الزمالك - مصر الساعة: 17:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORT HD 4

الملعب – مالي (--:--) الترجي - تونس الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORT HD 4

……………………………………………………

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*—„ كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات الجولة الرابعة نتائج مباريات السبت :

اورلاندو - جنوب افريقيا (2 : 0) الصفاقسي - تونس

النجم الساحلي - تونس (1 : 0) الأهلي - مصر

……………………………………………………
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
â—„ دوري ابطال افريقيا - المجموعات نتائج مباريات الامس الاحد  :

المريخ - السودان (2 : 0) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر

…………………………………………………

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعتين بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة الرابعة : ــ


 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات الجولة الخامسة :

الجمعة 21 اغسطس 

إتحاد الجزائر - الجزائر (--:--) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر الساعة: 22:30 ..

السبت 22 اغسطس

مولودية شباب العلمة - الجزائر (--:--) المريخ - السودان الساعة: 22:30 ..

الاحد 23 اغسطس 

الهلال - السودان (--:--) مازيمبي - جمهورية الكونجو الساعة: 20:00 .

المغرب التطواني - المغرب (--:--) سموحة - مصر الساعة: 23:30 .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي - المجموعات الجولة الرابعة نتائج مباريات امس الاحد :

ليوبار - الكونغو (1 : 0 ) الزمالك - مصر 

الملعب – مالي (--:--) الترجي - تونس اوقفت المباراة بسبب الامطار عند الدقيقة 50 وستكمل اليوم من نفس وقت ايقافها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاحوال الجوية تتسبب بايقاف مباراة ستاد مالي والترجي

تسببت سوء أرضية الملعب بسبب هطول أمطار غزيرة في ايقاف مباراة ستاد مالي مع ضيفه الترجي التونسي بعد أربع دقائق من بداية الشوط الثاني، في الجولة الرابعة من منافسات المجموعة الأولى بكأس الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم الأحد.
وقرر حكم المباراة ايقاف المباراة عندما كانت النتيجة تشير لتقدم الترجي التونسي بهدف دون رد سجله المهاجم النيجيري صمويل ايدوك في الدقيقة 23.
وطبقا للوائح الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم ستتأجل المباراة 24 ساعة وستنطلق اعتبارا من الدقيقة 50 التي توقف عندها اللعب وبنفس النتيجة وتشكيلة اللاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعتي الكونفدرالية ( مع تبقي مباراة الملعب المالي والترجي التونسي )

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتملت  مباراة الترجي والملعب المالي وانتهت بنفس هدف المباراة قبل الايقاف 1 /  صفر للترجيليصبح ترتيب المجموعتين كالاتي بعد انتهاء مباريات الجولة  الرابعة : ــ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدافو بطولة الابطال حتى الان :


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دوري أبطال أفريقيا - دور المجموعات الجولة الخامسة نتائج المباريات :

✔ ◄ المجموعة الاولى :

• الهلال - السودان ( 1 : 0 ) مازيمبي 

• التطواني - المغرب ( 2 : 1 ) سموحة - مصر

.................................................. ......

✔ ◄ المجموعة الثانية :

• العلمة - الجزائر (2 : 3) المريخ - السودان

• اتحاد العاصمة- الجزائر (3 : 0) وفاق سطيف - الجزائر

.................................................. ...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دور المجموعات الجولة الخامسة نتائج المباريات :

المجموعة الاولى :

• الملعب - مالي (0 : 1) النجم الساحلي - تونس

• الترجي - تونس (0 : 1) الأهلي - مصر

..................................................  ......

المجموعة الثانية :

• اورلاندو - ج أفريقيا (2 : 0) ليوبار - الكونجو

• • الصفاقسي - تونس (1 : 3) الزمالك - مصر

..................................................  ......
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيديو حصيلة الجولة الخامسة لدوري الابطال المجموعة الثانية 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يحدد تواريخ المباراة الأخيرة للهلال والمريخ بدوري الأبطال

تسلم الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعميماً من الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم يوضح من خلاله موعد مباريات فريقي الهلال والمريخ في المرحلة الأخيرة من دور المجموعات برابطة الأندية الأبطال الأفريقية . حيث تم تحديد مباراة المريخ السودان وإتحاد شباب العاصمة الجزائري بتاريخ 11 سبتمبر بملعب المريخ بأمدرمان عند الساعة الثامنة والنصف بتوقيت السودان علي أن تلعب مباراة وفاق سطيف والعالمة الجزائريين في نفس الزمان بتوقيت الجزائر.

وتلعب مباراة سموحة المصري والهلال السوداني بملعب الإسكندرية عند الساعة الثالثة والنصف بتوقيت مصر علي أن تلعب مباراة مازيمبي الكنغولي والمغربي التطواني بإستاد لومبباشي في نفس زمن المباراة بتوقيت الكنغو.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إعلان أسماء حكام مباراتي الاهلي والزمالك بالكونفيدرالية


أعلنت لجنة الحكام بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" اليوم الثلاثاء عن اسماء حكام مباراتي الاهلي والزمالك المصريين بالجولة السادسة الاخيرة بدور المجموعتين لكأس الاتحاد الافريقي " الكونفيدرالية الافريقية أمام الملعب المالي واورلاندو بيراتس الجنوب افريقي على الترتيب .

ويدير مباراة الاهلي والملعب التي ستقام على ملعب السويس الجديد يوم 12 ايلول/ سبتمبر المقبل طاقم تحكيم سوداني بقيادة الفضيل محمد حسين ويعاونه وليد احمد علي كمساعد اول والمعز علي محمد كمساعد ثان .

في حين يدير مباراة الزمالك واورلاندو التي ستقام على ملعب بترو سبورت يوم 13 من الشهر نفسه الرواندي هودا موني مانا ويعاونه مواطنه سيوجين نداجيج مانا والبوروندي جيان كلود .

وفي الجولة السادسة والاخيرة بدور الثمانية لدوري ابطال افريقيا يدير مباراة سموحة والهلال السوداني والتي ستقام 12 ايلول / سبتمبر على ملعب الاسكندرية طاقم تحكيم جنوب افريقي بقيادة دانيل فريزر بنيت ويعاونه زاخيلي سويلا وستيفن كمالو .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الابطال الافريقي :


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق الكونفدرالية :


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الجولة السادسة الابطال الافريقي : ـــ

✔ ◄ المجموعة الثانية :

الجمعة 11 سبتمبر 

• المريخ - السودان (-- : --) اتحاد العاصمة- الجزائر الساعة 20:30 استاد المريخ

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر ( -- : --)  العلمة - الجزائر 

✔ ◄ المجموعة الاولى :

السبت 12 سبتمبر 

• مازيمبي - الكنغو  (1 : 0) التطواني - المغرب الساعة 16:30 لوممباشي

• سموحة - مصر   (2 : 1) الهلال - السودان استاد الاسكندرية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مباريات الجولة السادسة الكونفدرالية  : ـــ

✔ ◄ المجموعة الثانية :

السبت 12 سبتمبر 

• الاهلي - مصر (-- : --) الملعب - مالي الساعة 21:30 ملعب السويس

• النجم الساحلي - تونس ( -- : --)  الترجي - تونس الساعة 21:30 ملعب سوسه

✔ ◄ المجموعة الاولى :

الاحد 13 سبتمبر 

• ليوبار - الكنغو  (1 : 0) الصفاقسي - تونس الساعة 17:30 الكنغو 

• الزمالك - مصر   (2 : 1) اورلاندو - جنوب افريقيا الساعة 21:30 ملعب بتروسبورت القاهرة

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻳﺤﺪﺩ ﺗﻮﺍﺭﻳﺦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ نهائي الابطال

ﺣﺪﺩ  ﺍﻟﻜﺎﻑ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﺮﺭ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻠﻌﺐ  ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ٢٥ ﻭ٢٦ ﻭ٢٧ ﺳﺒﺘﻤﺒﺮ  ﻭﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﻧﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ  ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ٢ ﻭ٣ ﻭ٤ ﺃﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺫﻫﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﻓﻲ ٣٠ ﺍﻭ ٣١ ﺃﻛﺘﻮﺑﺮ ﺍﻭ  ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ ﻭﺗﻘﺎﻡ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻳﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﻬﺎﺋﻲ ﺍﻳﺎﻡ ٦ ﻭ ٧ ﻭ 8 ﻧﻮﻓﻤﺒﺮ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المرحلة السادسة للابطال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات المرحلة السادسة للكونفدرالية 

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بطولة الاندية الابطال - الجولة الاخيرة:
******************************

مر الوقت سريعا .. بعد 5 ايام فقط سيسدل الستار عن دورى المجموعات لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال للعام 2015.

كانت المباريات مثيرة و حافلة بالاحداث و الاثارة .. هنالك اندية قد وضعت  قدمها فى مربع الكبار مثل الاتحاد الجزائرى و المريخ السودانى .. كما ان  هنالك اندية ودعت السباق و هى العلمة الجزائرى و الوفاق بجانت سموحة المصرى  من المجموعة الاولى ..

المنافسة قد انتهت بالنسبة للمجموعة الثانية الا ان المجموعة الاولى ابت ان  تكشف عن المتأهلين الا فى الجولة السادسة و الاخيرة .. اهم مباريات هذه  الجولة القادمة ستقام فى كل من الاسكندرية (مصر) و لوممباشى (الكنغو) ..  حيث يستضيف مازمبى الكنغولى فريق المغرب التطوانى القادم من اقصى غرب  افريقيا .. بينما الهلال السودانى اتجه الى اقصى شمال القارة الافريقية  ليحل ضيفا على سموحة المصرى بالاسكندرية.

كما ان المريخ السودانى سيستضيف اتحاد الجزائر الجزائرى و الفريقين قد  تأهلا مسبقا .. و مولودية العلمة الجزائرى سينزل ضيفا على مواطنه وفاق سطيف  و الفريقين قد ودعا البطولة مسبقا.

اقوى مباريان هذه الجولة هى مباراة مازمبى الكنغولى و المغرب التطوانى و  خاصة الفريقان ينافسان على بطاقة التاهل .. تليها مباراة سموحة المصرى و  الهلال السودانى و فريقا واحدا ينافس على بطاقة التاهل.

و عليه سيدل الستار عن دورى المجموعات لننتقل للمرحة الاصعب حيث تختلط فيه  الحسابات لتلعب اندية المجموعتين مع بعضهما البعض فى المربع الذهبى او مربع  الكبار.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - دور المجموعات  الجولة السادسة :


 المجموعة الثانية  نتائج مباريات الامس:

• المريخ - السودان (1 : 0) إتحاد - الجزائر

• وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (2 : 2) العلمة - الجزائر

..................................................  ......

المجموعة الاولى مباريات اليوم :

• سموحة - مصر (-- : --) الهلال - السودان الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

• مازيمبي - الكونجو (-- : --) التطواني - المغرب الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 7

..................................................  ......
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دور المجموعات الجولة السادسة :

المجموعة الاولى مباريات اليوم السبت:

• الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) الملعب - مالي الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

• النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) الترجي - تونس الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 7

..................................................  ......
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - دور المجموعات الجولة السادسة :


المجموعة الاولى نتائج مباريات الامس:

• سموحة - مصر (1 : 1) الهلال - السودان

• مازيمبي - الكونجو (5 : 0) التطواني - المغرب

..................................................  ......
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب المجموعات بعد انتهاء مبارياتها :



مباريات نصف النهائي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ ختام دور ال8 لاندية المجموعة الثانية و ملخص الجولة الاخيرة:

• اختتمت مباريات الجولة الاخيرة بالنسبة لاندية المجموعة الثانية و بهذا اسدل الستار عن دو ال8 لنتوجه لدور ال4.
• المبارة الاخيرة انتهت قبل دقائق فى مدينة اسطيف الجزائرية و قبلها بساعتين جرت مباراة فى امدرمان السودانية.
• فى استاد المريخ بامدرمان حقق المريخ السودانى فوزا مستحقا و معنويا على منافسه و متصدر مجموعته فريق اتحاد الجزائر الجزائرى بهدف وحيد سجله اللاعب ديديه ..
• تعثر اتحاد الجزائر فى اول مباراه له خارج الجزائر فى دور ال8
المريخ السودانى كان مستحوذا على الكرة طوال المباراة و قد استحق الفوز باكثر من هدف خاصة لكثرة الفرص و الركنيات الضائعة .. اتحاد الجزائر الذى كان دوما يظهر مهاجما اليوم ظهر مدافعا و اختلف شكله فى مباراة اليوم عن كل المباريات الخمسة السابقة.
• من المفارقات .. فى دور ال8، مولودية العلمة يكسب اول نقطة فى اخر مباراة كما ان اتحاد الجزائر يقبل اول خسارة فى اخر مباراة
• جائت المباراة عكس التوقعات .. معظم التوقعات كانت ان تأتى مباراة المريخ و الاتحاد ضعيفة لعدم وجود دوائع و خاصة الفريقين حسما امر التاهل و الصدارة مسبقا الا ان المباراة جائت عكس التوقعات و كانت قوية من الطرفين الا ان المريخ كان مستحوذا على الكرة طوال المباراة.
• الترتيب الاخير للمجموعة: الاتحاد فى الصدارة ب 15 نقطة .. يليه المريخ ب 13 نقطة .. ثم الوفاق 5 نقاط و اخيرا العلمة بنقطة واحدة.
• تأهل المريخ و الاتحاد لملاقات المتأهلين من المجموعة الاولى مازيمبي والهلال على التوالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد نهاية دور المجموعات .. أرقام وإحصائيات من بداية البطولة :

المريخ السوداني إنتصر في جميع مبارياته داخل أرضه محققاً العلامة الكاملة كما أنه لم يستقبل ولا هدفاً داخل أرضه......

المريخ واجه فرق من العيار الثقيل وتأهل عن جدارة كالترجي العريق وعزام وكابوسكورب المتطورين جدا. ......بالإضافة الوفاق السطايفي بطل النسخة الماضية وإتحاد العاصمة القوي ومولودية العلمة وتفوق عليهم جميعاً بل حصد النقاط حتى في اراضيهم كاسرا عقدة السودان من دول شمال أفريقيا ......

المريخ أحرز عدد 13 نقطة كرقم قياسي في تاريخ مشاركات الأندية السودانية في دوري أبطال إفريقيا..... ليضيفه إلى الرقم القياسي المسجل بإسمه وب 14 نقطة كرقم قياسي في تاريخ مشاركات الفرق السوداني ف كاس الإتحاد الأفريقي. ...

المريخ هو الفريق السوداني الوحيد الذي إنتصر على فريق من شمال أفريقيا خارج ملعبه. ......كما أنه الفريق السوداني الوحيد الذي إنتصر بنتيجة رايح جاي في مرحلة المجموعات.....

بكري المدينة لاعب المريخ السوداني اللاعب الأكثر فعالية من وجهة نظري إلى الآن :

5 أهداف مسجلة إلى الآن .....هدف من المدافع لم يقم الكاف بتسجيله بإسمه
6 اهداف مصنوعة
3 ضربات جزاء مرتكبة معه
هذا غير المجهود الوافر الذي يقوم به في الملعب من إرباك لدفاع الخصوم وتثبيتها في الخلف. .....حفظه الله من كل مكروه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التقرير النهائي لتقييم فرق مجموعتي دوري ابطال افريقيا..

اولا الترتيب العام..
١\ اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري ...١٥نقطة من ١٨ ..النسبة ٨٤٪
٢\ المريخ السوداني..............١٣ ....من. ١٨....النسبة٧٣٪
٣\ مازمبي الكنقولي..............١١....من ..١٨...............٦٢٪
٤\ الهلال السوداني................٩.....من..١٨..............  ٥٠٪
٥\ المغرب التطواني..............٩....من....١٨..............٥  ٠٪
٦\ وفاق اسطيف الجزائري...٧....من.....١٨.…............٣٩٪
٧\سموحة المصري............٤...من......١٨...............٢٣٪
٨\ شباب العلمة الجزائري....٠....من.....١٨...............٠٪
ثانيا...ترتيب الفرق من ناحية افضل هجوم..
١\ المريخ السوداني...٩. اهداف
٢\ اتحاد العاصمة ......٨....اهداف
٣\ مازمبي الكنقولي ....٨.....اهداف
٤\المغرب التطواني....٦.....اهداف
٥\ الوفاق الجزائري......٦......اهداف
٥\ الهلال السوداني .....٥....اهداف
٧\ سموحة المصري...٤.....اهداف
٨\ العلمة الجزائرب...٤.....اهداف

ثالثا ترتيب الفرق من ناحية افضل دفاع.
١\مازمبي الكنقولي......١...هدف واحد
٢\التحاد الجزائري......٢.....هدف
٣\ الهلال السوداني ...٣....اهداف
٤\المريخ السوداني....٤.....اهداف
٥\ وفاق اسطيف.....٥.....اهداف
٦\ المغرب التطواني....٩..... اهداف
٧\ سموحة المصري....١٠....اهداف
٨\ العلمة الجزائري ....١٠..... اهداف.
رابعا افضل الفرق في نقاط خارج الارض..
١\ الاتحاد الجزائري....٧ نقاط
٢\ المريخ السوداني. ..٤. نقاط
٣\ مازمبي الكنقولي...٤...نقاط
٤\ وفاق اسطيف.....٤....نقاط
٥\ المغرب التطواني...٣ نقاط
٦\الهلال السوداني...٣..... نقاط
٧\ سموحة ....صفر
٨\ العلمة .....صفر
خامسا افضل الفرق حصدا للنقاط داخل الارض..
١\ الاتحاد الجزائري ...٩..... نقاط
٢\ المريخ السوداني ....٩....نقاط
٣\مازمبي الكنقولي.....٧..... نقاط
٤\ الهلال السوداني......٦...... نقاط
٥\المغرب التطواني...٥.... نقاط
٦\ وفاق سطيف.....٥.....نقاط
٧\ سموحة المصري....٤... نقاط
٨\ العلمة الجزائري...١....نقطة
سادسا فرق لم تهزم داخل ارضها
١\ التحاد الجزائري
٢\ المريخ السوداني
٣\ مازمبي الكنقولي
٤\ المغرب التطواني
سابعا فرق لم تهتز شباكها داخل ارضها..
١\ الاتحاد الجزائري
٢\ المريخ السوداني
ثامنا فرق فازت في جميع مباريات الارض..
١\ اتحاد الجزائري
٢\ المريخ السوداني.
تاسعا هدافي البطولة.
١\ محسن ياجور ....المغرب التطواني.... ٦.....اهداف( احترف)
٢\ بكري المدينة......المريخ السوداني.....٥....اهداف
٣\ ساناتا.. .....مازمبي الكنقولي........٤.....اهداف
٤\ البلايلي......اتحاد العاصمة.......٤.....اهداف...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من الحبيب شيبا

نظرة على فرق مجموعات الابطال بالارقام بنهاية الجولة الاخيرة





الاتحاد الجزائري حقق اكبر عدد من النقاط (15 نقطة ) 

الاتحاد الجزائري حقق اكبر عدد من مرات الفوز ( 5 مرات )
 

افضل هجوم الاتحاد والمريخ ( 9 اهداف ) 

أسوأ دفاع العلمة حيث اهتزت شباكة 11 مرة

افضل خط دفاع مازمبي حيث اهتزت شباكه مرة واحدة فقط بهدف اطهر الطاهر

 الاتحاد والمريخ والهلال مازمبي وهي الفرق الصاعدة لدور الأربعة خسرت هذه الفرق مباراة واحدة فقط

 اكثر فريق تعرض للخسارة هو  العلمة حيث خسر في 5 مباريات

المجموعة الاولي A أحرزت 24 هدف 

 بينما أحرزت المجموعة الثانية B عدد 28 هدف 

لعبت 12 مباراة لفرق المجموعة الاولي منها 8 انتصارات و4 تعادلات 

لعبت 12 مباراة لفرق المجموعة الثانية منها 10 انتصارات وتعادلين

اكبر نسبة تعادلات حققها الهلال تعادل 3 مرات 

العلمة هو الفريق الوحيد الذى لم يحقق اى فوز
 

مازمبي والمريخ  والاتحاد هي الفرق الوحيدة التي حققت الفوز خارج الأرض

 فاز المريخ على العلمة بالجزائر وحقق مازمبي الفوز على سموحة بالاسكندرية وفارز الاتحاد على الوفاق

مجموع النقاط للفرق التي ستلاقي بعضها في دور الأربعة 

مجموع نقاط المريخ ومازمبي ( 11+13 )= 24 

مجموع نقاط الهلال و الاتحاد ( 9 + 15 ) = 24

وفاق سطيف والعلمة والهلال وسموحة اقل الفرق احرازا للأهداف ( 5 اهداف )

المريخ ومازمبي حققا 4 نقاط خارج الأرض بالفوز في مباراة والتعادل في مباراة

الهلال وسموحة ووفاق سطيف والعملة خسرت داخل ارضها 

مازمبي والمريخ والاتحاد والتطواني لم تخسر على ارضها

المريخ والاتحاد هما الفريقان الوحيدان الذين حققا الفوز في جميع المباريات الثلاث داخل الأرض 

المريخ ومازمبي هما الفريقان الوحيدان الذين لم تهتز شباكهما داخل الارض
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب فرق المجموعتين بنهاية المجموعات - ابطال افريقيا 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - دور المجموعات الجولة السادسة النتائج :

المجموعة الاولى :

• الأهلي - مصر (1 : 0) الملعب - مالي
• النجم الساحلي - تونس (2 : 1) الترجي - تونس

المجموعة الثانية

• ليوبار - الكونجو (0 : 0) الصفاقسي - تونس

• الزمالك - مصر (4 : 1) اورلاندو - ج أفريقيا

..................................................  ......

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات الكونفدرالية



المباريات المقبلة في دور الاربعة 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي والزمالك يدخلان تاريخ الكونفدرالية من اوسع ابوابه

للمرة الاولى في تاريخ الكرة المصرية والافريقية يتواجد قطبا الكرة المصرية الاهلي والزمالك، سويا في المربع الذهبي لكأس الاتحاد الافريقي "الكونفدرالية الافريقية"، بل وتصدر كلا منهما مجموعته بدور الثمانية واعتلى الاحمر والابيض قمة المجموعتين الاولى والثانية على الترتيب بجدارة واستحقاق.

الاهلي تصدر المجموعة الاولى برصيد عشر نقاط وبفارق الأهداف عن النجم الساحلي التونسي صاحب المركز الثاني بنفس عدد النقاط، أما الزمالك فانفرد بقمة المجموعة الثانية برصيد 15 نقطة وبفارق ثلاث نقاط عن اورلاندو بيراتس الجنوب افريقي وصيف المجموعة.

ووفقا لقواعد الكونفدرالية سيواجه الاهلي اورلاندو بيراتس في حين يلعب الزمالك امام النجم التونسي في المربع الذهبي لتحديد طرفي النهائي.

ولم يسبق وان صعد الاهلي والزمالك للمربع الذهبي في الكونفدرالية وتعد تلك هي المرة الاولى على مدار تاريخ الكرة المصرية الافريقية.

يذكر أن الاهلي والزمالك التقيا في الدور قبل النهائي لكن بدوري ابطال افريقيا عام 2005، وفاز الاحمر في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والعودة باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف وتوج الاهلي بعدها باللقب الافريقي على حساب النجم الساحلي التونسي.

وتعد مواجهة الاهلي وبطل جنوب افريقيا بالمربع الذهبي هي الاشرس والاقوى لوجود دافع الاخذ بالثأر بين الفريقين حيث التقيا مرتين في دوري ابطال افريقيا عام 2013 الاولى كانت في دور المجموعات وفاز اورلاندو على الاهلي بثلاثية في الجونة وتعادلا سلبيا في جنوب افريقيا ثم عادا ليلتقيا في نهائي البطولة ليأخذ الاهلي بثأره ويتعادل في جنوب افريقيا بهدف مقابل هدف ويفوز في العودة بالقاهرة بهدفين نظيفين وهي المباراة التي شهدت اعتزال نجم الاهلي ومنتخب مصر السابق محمد ابو تريكة.

اما لقاء الزمالك والنجم التونسي فيعد خارج التوقعات سواء في الذهاب او مباراة الاياب حيث تعتبر مواجهات الزمالك والفرق التونسية من المواجهات القوية والصعبة والتي دائما ما تشهد اثارة كروية ممتعة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اندية المربع الذهبي للابطال الافريقي

  &  

  &  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اندية المربع الذهبي للكونفدرالية الافريقية :

اورلاندو الجنوب افريقي & الاهلي المصري

   &   


النجم الساحلي التونسي & الزمالك المصري

   &   

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإحصائيات الكاملة لدوري أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية

اسدل الستار على مرحلة هي الأهم ببطولتي دوري أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية الأفريقية "دور المجموعات" لتتحدد الأندية الأربعة المتأهلة للدور نصف النهائي في البطولتين القاريتين.
وتنتظر الأندية مرحلة حاسمة من أجل التأهل لنهائي كل بطولة، بعد أن أنهى كل فريق 6 جولات على مستوى دور المجموعات بما فيها من نتائج متباينة
"#‏مريخاب اون لاين" يرصد الإحصائيات الكاملة للبطولتين، دوري أبطال أفريقيا والكونفدرالية.
1- على مستوى دوري أبطال أفريقيا تبرز أهم الأرقام في الآتي..
- لم يحقق أي فريق العلامة الكاملة حيث تعرضت جميع الأندية لفقدان نقاط، ونال كل فريق هزيمة واحدة على الأقل
- اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري حقق رقما قياسيا على المستوى القاري بحصد 15 نقطة من 5 انتصارات، وخسر في مباراة وحيدة.
- مولودية شباب العلمة حقق أسوأ نتائج حيث حصد الفريق الجزائري نقطة واحدة فقط من التعادل مع وفاق سطيف ، بينما خسر في 5 مباريات أخرى.
- الهلال السوداني أكثر فريق حقق تعادلات بالبطولة حيث تعادل 3 مرات، بينما كان اتحاد العاصمة الاقل في التعادلات حيث لم يتعادل في أي مباراة.
- أقوى هجوم في دور المجموعات كان لـ #‏المريخ السوداني واتحاد العاصمة الجزائري ، بينما كان الهجوم الاقل تسجيلا لأربعة أندية هي الهلال وسموحة ووفاق سطيف ومولودية شباب العلمة.
- يعد المغرب التطواني أفضل فريق منافس لم يتأهل حيث حصد 8 نقاط من انتصارين وهزيمتين وتعادلين، ليحل ثالثا بفارق نقطة وحيدة عن الهلال.
- أكبر فوز وأكبر نتيجة كان فوز مازيمبي الكونغولي على المغرب التطواني بنتيجة 5-0.
- 3 حالات طرد فقط في دور المجموعات، كانت لأندية مولودية العلمة ووفاق سطيف الجزائريين وسموحة.
- 6 تعادلات شهدها دور المجموعات أكثرها من حيث النتيجة التعادل 2-2 بين وفاق سطيف وشباب العلمة.
- أهداف الشوط الثاني كانت أكثر تسجيلا لاسيما في الدقائق الأخيرة حيث بلغت نسبتها مقارنة بأهداف الشوط الأول 6 : 4 .
وفي بطولة الكونفدرالية تتحدث الأرقام عن..
- أكثر فريق حقق انتصارات الزمالك بـ 5 مباريات، والأقل كان الصفاقسي الذي لم يفز في أي مباراة.
- أكثر فريق تعرضا للهزائم الترجي التونسي حيث نال 5 هزائم بينما يتساوى الاهلي والزمالك والنجم الساحلي في أقل الهزائم بخسارة واحدة لكل منهم.
- أقوى هجوم كان للزمالك بـ 12 هدفا، والاضعف كان للصفاقسي وليوبار بهدفين لكل منهما، أما أقوى دفاع فكان الأهلي الذي اهتزت شباكه مرة واحدة فقط بينما أضعف دفاع كان للترجي بـ 9 أهداف دخلت مرماه.
- الصفاقسي والترجي لم يفز أي منهم على ملعبه في أي مباراة.
-الأهلي والزمالك والنجم لم يخسر أي منهما على ملعبه في أي مباراة.
- 3 أندية لم تعرف التعادل هي الزمالك وأورلاندو والترجي
- 3 بطاقات حمراء اشهرت بدور المجموعات كانت من نصيب الملعب المالي والأهلي المصري والنجم الساحلي
- 8 مباريات انتهت بفوز الفريق الضيف، وحسم التعادل 4 مواجهات في دور المجموعات
- أكبر فوز كان للزمالك على أورلاندو 4-1، وفوز الأهلي على الترجي 3-0.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات نصف النهائي : ــــ

نتائج مباريات السبت : 

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - الدور النصف النهائي الذهاب :

المريخ السودان ( 2 : 1 ) مازيمبي الكنغو

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - الدور النصف النهائي الذهاب :

اورلاندو - جنوب افريقيا ( 1 : 0 ) الأهلي - مصر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نتائج مباريات نصف النهائي : ــــ

نتائج مباريات الاحد :

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - الدور النصف النهائي الذهاب :

الهلال السودان ( 1 : 2 ) اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري



◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - الدور النصف النهائي الذهاب :

النجم الساحلي - تونس ( 5 : 1 ) الزمالك - مصر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات نصف النهائي  الاياب : ــــ

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - الدور النصف النهائي الاياب :

السبت 3 أكتوبر 2015

اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري  (  :  ) الهلال السودان  .  الذهاب ( 2 : 1 )

الاحد 4 أكتوبر 2015

مازيمبي الكنغو   (  :  ) المريخ السودان  .  الذهاب ( 1 : 2 )

..................................................  ..................................................  ............
..................................................  ..................................................  ............

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - الدور النصف النهائي الاياب :

السبت 3 أكتوبر 2015

الزمالك - مصر (  :  ) النجم الساحلي - تونس  .  الذهاب ( 1 : 5 )

الاحد 4 أكتوبر 2015

الاهلي - مصر (  :  ) اورلاندور - جنوب افريقيا .  الذهاب ( 0 : 1 )

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ◄ مباريات الـــيــــــــــــــــوم  السبت : ـــــ

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - نصف النهائى اياب :

• إتحاد العاصمة - الجزائر (-- : --) الهلال - السودان الساعة: 23:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 7

الذهاب 2 / 1 لاتحاد العاصمة الجزائري 
..................................................  ........

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - النصف النهائي اياب :

• الزمالك - مصر (-- : --) النجم الساحلي - تونس الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport HD 6

الذهاب 5 / 1 للنجم الساحلي التونسي 

..................................................  ........
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات اياب نصف النهائي :

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - نصف النهائى:

• إتحاد - الجزائر (0 : 0) الهلال - السودان

 • مازيمبي - الكونجو (3 : 0) المريخ - السودان

..................................................  ........

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي - النصف النهائي:

• الزمالك - مصر (3 : 0) النجم الساحلي - تونس

 • الأهلي - مصر (3 : 4) اورلاندو - جنوب أفريقيا

..................................................  ........
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النهائي :

◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا  :

الذهاب السبت 31 اكتوبر

اتحاد العاصمة الجزائر × مازمبي الكنغو  في الجزائر

الاياب السبت 7 نوفمبر

مازيمبي الكنغو × اتجاد العاصمة الجزائر  في الكنغو

..................................................  ........

◄ كأس الإتحاد الأفريقي :

الذهاب 21 نوفمبر

اورلاندو - جنوب أفريقيا × النجم الساحلي - تونس  في جنوب افريقيا 

الاياب 29 نوفمبر

النجم الساحلي - تونس × اورلاندو - جنوب أفريقيا في تونس

..................................................  ........
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائي الابطال والكونفدرالية


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائى كأس الاتحاد الافريقى:

ستلعب المباراة النهائية لكأس الاتحاد الافريقى (الكنفدرالية) بين فريقى اورلاندو الجنوب افريقى و النجم الساحلى التونسى ذهابا فى جنوب افريقيا يوم 21 نوفمبر القادم و ايابا فى تونس يوم 28 من نفس الشهر ..
نذكر ان الفريقين قد تأهلا للمباراة النهائية على حساب الفريقين المصريين الاهلى و الزمالك .. اورلاندو الجنوب افريقي كان قد اقصى الاهلى المصرى بينما تأهل النجم الساحلى على حساب الزمالك المصرى بعد انتصار عريض بخماسية ذهابا فى تونس و الخسارة بثلاثية نظيفة فى مصر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ينتظر الوسط الرياضي إعلان قائمة اللاعبين المرشحين لجائزة أفضل نجوم القارة المحليين التي ستعلن غدا على الأرجح ومن المؤكد أن القائمة ستشمل عددا من نجوم المريخ والهلال بعد الظهور الجيد لعدد من الأسماء ويعد بكري المدينة المرشح الأقوى والأول بعد أن قاد الفرقة الحمراء للوصول لنصف النهائي وبات قريبا للغاية من التتويج بلقب الهداف بعد إحرازه لسبعة أهدافه وصناعته لخمسة، كما يتوقع ظهور جابسون سالمون، أمير كمال من المريخ، مكسيم، ونصر الدين الشغيل من الهلال، ويعتبر ظهور الكثير من نجوم القمة في القائمة هي المرة الأولى بعد أن وصلا سويا لمرحلة متقدمة من دوري الابطال، ومن المرشحين أيضا زماموش حارس مرمى اتحاد العاصمة وكديابا الحارس المخضرم لمازيمبي بجانب ساماتا واسالي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهائى دورى ابطال افريقيا:

ستقام المباراة النهائية لدورى ابطال افريقيا بين فريقى اتحاد الجزائر الجزائرى و مازمبى الكنغولى ذهابا فى بلوغين "الجزائر" يوم 31 من الشهر الجارى .. فيما تقام مباراة الاياب فى السابع من نوفمبر المقبل بلوممباشى الكنغولية ..
نذكر ان هذه البطولة وفى مرحلة دور ال8 كانت تشارك فيها 7 اندية عربية بجانب مازمبى .. اى نسبة الوجود العربى كانت اكثر من 80% .. ودعت 4 اندية عربية و تبقت 3 اندية عربية بجانب ماومبى فى دور ال4 .. اى ان نسبة الوجود العربى فى دور ال4 كانت 75% مقابل 25% "مازمبى" .. ودع فريقين ليبقى فريق عربى وحيد وهو اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى ومازال مازمبى موجود حتى المباراة النهائية مما جعل النسب متساوية 50% لكل فريق .. الخبراء يرشحون مازمبى بطلا لهذا العام .. سننتظر لتكشف لنا الايام ما سيحدث.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كاتومبي يرصد مليون دولار للاعبين حال تتويج الغربان بالأبطال

رصد مويس كاتومبي رئيس نادي مازيمبي الكنغولي حافزاً ضخماً للاعبيه فريقه قدره مليون دولار حال توج مازيمبي بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا على حساب اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري الذي يواجهه مازيمبي ذهاباً وإياباً في المباراة النهائية للأبطال وكان مازيمبي وصل للمباراة النهائية بعد أن تجاوز المريخ اياباً بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في حين كان خسر أمامه بالخرطوم بهدفين لهدف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الجزائر يطلب استضافة مازيمبي في بولوغين

تقدم نادي اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري، بطلب رسمي لاستضافة منافسه مازيمبي القادم من الكونغو الديمقراطية، في استاده عمر حمادي في بولوغين بالجزائر العاصمة في ذهاب دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم، بدلا من ملعب 5 يوليو الذي كان مقررا أن يستضيف المباراة.
وقال ميلود حمدي مدرب اتحاد العاصمة لرويترز الجمعة: "إدارة النادي ستبذل كل ما في وسعها من أجل خوض النهائي في بولوغين من أجل مصلحة الفريق التي تأتي فوق كل اعتبار".
واستاد بولوغين هو الملعب الأساسي لفريق اتحاد العاصمة بينما استاد 5 يوليو بالعاصمة الجزائرية أيضا سعته الجماهيرية أكبر من بولوغين.
وستقام مباراة الذهاب في 30 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول الحالي، على أن تقام مباراة العودة في الكونجو في السادس من نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني المقبل.
وقال محيي الدين مفتاح المدرب العام للفريق الجزائري في تصريحات إذاعية الجمعة: "مصلحة الفريق فوق كل اعتبار لذلك نريد اللعب في بولوغين لتحقيق الفوز بدوري أبطال افريقيا لأول مرة في تاريخ النادي خاصة أن النادي الكونغولي قرر استقبالنا في مباراة الإياب على ملعبه في لوبمباشي وليس في كينشاسا".
وتأهل اتحاد العاصمة لأول مرة إلى نهائي دوري أبطال افريقيا على حساب الهلال السوداني بينما تأهل مازيمبي إلى النهائي لأول مرة منذ 2010، بعد فوزه في مجموع نتيجتي مواجهتي قبل النهائي على المريخ السوداني.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*"الكاف" يعلن موعد قرعة دوري الأبطال والاتحاد الأفريقي

أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم الأفريقي الأربعاء، أن 15 كانون اول/ديسمبر المقبل، هو تاريخ إجراء القرعة الخاصة بمنافستي دوري أبطال أفريقيا وكأس الاتحاد الأفريقي.
وستكون الجزائر حاضرة بفرقين في دوري الأبطال، ويتعلق الأمر بالبطل وفاق سطيف ووصيفه مولودية بجاية، بينما سيمثل الجزائر في منافسة كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي فريقا، مولودية وهران الذي احتل المركز الثالث في الدوري الجزائري خلال الموسم الماضي وأيضا أمل الأربعاء، بصفته لعب نهائي كأس الجزائر.
أما اتحاد العاصمة الذي سيلعب نهائي الطبعة الحالية أمام تيبي مازمبي الكونغولي، فسيكون مطالبا بنيل الكأس الأفريقية حتى يسمح له بالمشاركة في النسخة المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ✔ ◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - النهائي ذهاب : مباراة  الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

• إتحاد - الجزائر (-- : --) مازيمبي - الكونغو الساعة: 22:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 6

..................................................  .....

طموح اتحاد الجزائر يصطدم بخبرة مازيمبي بنهائي ابطال افريقيا

يشهد نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم، صراعا جزائريا كونغوليا للعام الثاني على التوالي، حيث يلتقي اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري مع ضيفه تي بي مازيمبي بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية، في ذهاب نهائي البطولة السبت على ملعب عمر حمادي بالعاصمة الجزائرية.
ويسعى اتحاد العاصمة لاستغلال عاملي الأرض والجمهور لتحقيق أفضل نتيجة ممكنة حتى يسهل من مهمته في الاحتفاظ بلقب أمجد الكؤوس الأفريقية بالجزائر للعام الثاني على التوالي، وتكرار الإنجاز الذي حققه مواطنه وفاق سطيف الذي توج باللقب على حساب فيتا كلوب الكونغولي في نهائي المسابقة العام الماضي.
ويتسلح اتحاد العاصمة، الذي صعد لنهائي المسابقة للمرة الأولى في تاريخه، بحماس وطموح لاعبيه في مواجهة خبرة الفريق الكونغولي، الذي سبق له التتويج باللقب أعوام 1967 و1968 و2009 و2010.
وحقق اتحاد العاصمة نتائج لافتة خلال مشواره في البطولة، مما جعل المتابعين للمسابقة يعتبرونه الحصان الأسود لدوري الأبطال هذا العام.
وتربع الفريق الجزائري في صدارة المجموعة الثانية بمرحلة المجموعات للبطولة عن جدارة، بعدما حقق خمسة انتصارات، وكان قريبا للغاية من أن يصبح أول فريق يفوز بجميع مبارياته الست في المجموعة، إلا أنه خسر لقائه الأخير أمام المريخ السوداني بعدما ضمن التأهل رسميا إلى الدور قبل النهائي الذي تخطى خلاله عقبة الهلال السوداني.
ويعاني اتحاد العاصمة من غياب الكثير من عناصره الأساسية، حيث يفتقد خدمات نجمه يوسف البلايلي بسبب إيقافه لمدة عامين لتناوله مواد منشطة محظورة، بالإضافة إلى المدافع محمد مفتاح والمهاجم المدغشقري كارلوس أدرياماتسينورو الموقوفين لحصولهما على الإنذار الثاني في إياب الدور قبل النهائي أمام الهلال.
وجاءت استعدادات اتحاد العاصمة للمباراة على أحسن وجه، حيث خاض أربع مباريات في بطولة الدوري الجزائري منذ تأهله للنهائي الأفريقي، محققا الفوز في ثلاثة لقاءات مقابل تعادل وحيد، لينفرد بصدارة المسابقة المحلية، متفوقا بفارق ثلاث نقاط على أقرب ملاحقيه.

في المقابل، يعول مازيمبي الذي يخوض أول نهائي له في المسابقة منذ عام 2010، على خبرة نجومه رينفورد كالابا وجيفن سينجلوما وجان كاسوسولا وروجيه أسالي، ومن خلفهم الحارس المخضرم روبرت كيديابا، من أجل انتزاع اللقب الخامس في البطولة.
وكان مازيمبي قد تصدر المجموعة الأولى بمرحلة المجموعات، قبل أن يفوز على المريخ السوداني في الدور قبل النهائي 4 / 2 في مجموع مباراتي الذهاب والعودة.
يذكر أن مباراة العودة ستقام بمدينة لومومباشي (معقل مازيمبي) في الثامن من تشرين ثان/نوفمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد العاصمة يسقط بملعبه أمام مازيمبي في ذهاب نهائي دوري أبطال افريقيا

أصبحت فرص اتحاد العاصمة في الابقاء على لقب دوري أبطال افريقيا لكرة القدم في الجزائر ضعيفة بعد هزيمته 2-1 على أرضه أمام مازيمبي من الكونجو الديمقراطية في ذهاب الدور النهائي باستاد عمر حمادي السبت.

ومنح رينفورد كالابا التقدم لمازيمبي بطريقة رائعة عندما أطلق لاعب الوسط الزامبي تسديدة مذهلة سكنت الشباك من خارج منطقة الجزاء في الدقيقة 27 قبل أن يضاعف علي ساماتا مهاجم تنزانيا النتيجة من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 79.

وقلص البديل محمد سوقار الفارق لاتحاد العاصمة الذي سيتعين عليه الان أن يصبح أول فريق يهزم مازيمبي في لوبمباشي على الاطلاق في دوري الأبطال اذا أراد احراز اللقب للمرة الأولى بعد تتويج منافسه المحلي وفاق سطيف العام الماضي.

وأنهى الفريقان اللقاء بعشرة لاعبين بعد طرد كالابا في نهاية الشوط الأول قبل أن يطرد حسين العرفي مدافع اتحاد العاصمة لحصوله على الانذار الثاني بسبب لمسة يد في مخالفة أدت لاحتساب ركلة جزاء أهدرها ميكيس مينا مدافع مازيمبي في الدقيقة 68.

وستقام مباراة الاياب الأسبوع القادم في الكونجو الديمقراطية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهمة شبه مستحيلة لاتحاد العاصمة وحلم اللقب الخامس يداعب مازيمبي

يواجه فريق اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري لكرة القدم، مهمة بالغة الصعوبة من أجل تحقيق حلمه بالتتويج بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا للمرة الأولى في تاريخه، وذلك عندما يحل ضيفا على تي بي مازيمبي بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية في إياب الدور النهائي للمسابقة الأحد.

ولا بديل أمام اتحاد العاصمة سوى الفوز بهدفين نظيفين على الأقل، في المباراة التي ستقام بمدينة لومومباشي معقل الفريق الكونغولي، من أجل تعويض خسارته 1 - 2 في مباراة الذهاب التي أقيمت بالعاصمة الجزائرية الأسبوع الماضي.

ورغم صعوبة المهمة، رفع ميلود حمدي المدير الفني لاتحاد العاصمة راية التحدي، رافضا الاستسلام للخسارة في مباراة الذهاب.

وأعرب حمدي عن تفاؤله حول قدرة فريقه على قلب الأمور في لومومباشي، حيث شدد في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب لقاء الذهاب على أن لاعبيه بإمكانهم التسجيل هناك وتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية في مباراة العودة.

وقال حمدي: "صراحة أرى انه بالإمكان الفوز على مازيمبي في المواجهة الثانية".

وأضاف: "سأتحدث مع اللاعبين لإعدادهم من الناحية النفسية دون إغفال الجانب البدني والفني، واتمنى ان نكون جاهزين يوم المباراة".

واتفق محمد الأمين زماموش حارس مرمى اتحاد العاصمة مع رأي مدربه، حيث يرى أن فريقه قادر على تغيير الأوضاع في لقاء الإياب.

وصرح زماموش (30 عاما) لموقع الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) الألكتروني الرسمي: "مهمتنا ستكون معقدة للغاية لكننا نملك الوسائل لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية، لم نتمكن من ذلك في الجزائر العاصمة، لكننا سنحاول التعويض في لومومباشي، لقد خسرنا معركة واحدة".

ويأمل اتحاد العاصمة، الذي تأهل للمرة الأولى في تاريخه للنهائي، في مواصلة نتائجه اللافتة بالبطولة خارج ملعبه، حيث فاز في ثلاث مباريات بعيدا عن معقله (ملعب عمر حمادي) خلال مشواره في المسابقة هذا العام كان آخرها الفوز بهدفين مقابل هدف واحد على مضيفه الهلال السوداني في ذهاب الدور قبل النهائي.

ويطمح اتحاد العاصمة في أن يكون الفريق الجزائري الرابع الذي يعانق كأس البطولة بعد مولودية الجزائر الفائز بالبطولة عام 1976، وشبيبة القبائل بطل المسابقة عامي 1981 و1990، ووفاق سطيف المتوج باللقب عامي 1988 و2014. 

في المقابل، يتطلع مازيمبي لرفع كأس البطولة للمرة الخامسة في تاريخه، بعدما غابت عن خزائنه منذ عام 2010، والاقتراب خطوة من الرقم القياسي لعدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة والذي يحمله الأهلي المصري برصيد ثمانية ألقاب.

وستكون الفرصة مواتية أمام مازيمبي للثأر لخسارة غريمه التقليدي فيتا كلوب لقب البطولة أمام وفاق سطيف في العام الماضي، حيث يكفي الفريق الكونغولي التعادل أو حتى الخسارة بهدف نظيف أمام نظيره الجزائري من أجل التتويج باللقب.

ويمتلك مازيمبي سجلا حافلا من الانتصارات على ملعبه، الذي لم يخسر فيه سوى ثلاث مرات فقط طوال تاريخه الطويل بالبطولة، كان آخرها منذ ستة أعوام حينما خسر صفر - 2 أمام الهلال السوداني في 18 تشرين ثان/نوفمبر 2009 بإياب الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة.

ومنذ ذلك التاريخ، ظل مازيمبي محافظا على سجله خاليا من الهزائم طوال 30 مباراة، ولم يتخللها سوى أربعة تعادلات فقط، كان آخرها التعادل السلبي أمام الهلال في مرحلة المجموعات بنسخة البطولة الحالية.

ويرغب مازيمبي في المشاركة للمرة الثالثة في تاريخه ببطولة كأس العالم للأندية، والتي ستقام في اليابان الشهر المقبل، حيث يحلم بتكرار إنجازه التاريخي بالوصول إلى نهائي المونديال والذي حققه عام 2010 بالإمارات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - النهائي اياب استاد لوبومباشي : الاحد 8 نوفمبر  :

• مازيمبي - الكونغو (-- : --) إتحاد - الجزائر الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN SPORTS 1

الحكم: باكاري بابا غاساما
مساعد حكم: جان كلودي بيروموشاهو
مساعد حكم: يحي محامادو
المعلق : حفیظ دراجي

..................................................  .....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



ملعب المباراة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازمبى الكنغولى بطلا لدورى ابطال افريقيا 2015

انتهت المباراة النهائية قبل قليل فى لوممباشى الكنغولية بفوز مازمبى الكنغولى على اتحاد العاصمة الجزائرى بهدفين نظيفين سجلها المهاجم سماتا فى الدقيقة 75" من ركلة جزاء و المحترف الافوارى روجر اسالى فى الدقيقة 94" من تمريرة سماتا بعد انفراد كامل بالمرمى فى الوقت الذى كان فيه جل لاعبى الاتحاد متقدمين للبحث عن تسجيل هدف.
اذن مازمبى الكنغولى ينهى السباق الافريقى و يتوج بطلا لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال بعد سباق مثير و ممتع و خاصة فى مرحلة دور ال8 و المربع الذهبى و المرحلة النهائية.
كان مازمبى الكنغولى قد تأهل متصدرا لمجموعته الاولى مرفوقا بالهلال السودانى و كان قد ادى مباريات قوية و انتصر على كل من سموحة ذهابا و ايابا و انتصر كذلك على المغرب التطوانى المغربى فى لوممباشى و تعادل معه فى المغرب و خسر مباراة وحيدة فى دور ال8 من الهلال السودانى فى امدرمان و كان قد تعادل معه فى لوممباشى .. و بعد ذلك تأهل للمربع الذهبى متصدرا لمجموعته و مرفوقا بالهلال السودانى ..
اما الطرف الاخر الاتحاد الجزائرى كان قد ادى مباريات قوية و مثيرة و فاز فيها جميعا ذهابا و ايابا ما عدا خسارة وحيدة من المريخ السودانى فى امدرمان و بعدها تصدر مجموعته و تأهل للمربع الذهبى مرفوقا بالمريخ السودانى ..
استطاع مازمبى الكنغولى اقصاء الفريق السودانى مريخ امدرمان بعد الخسارة فى امدرمان و الانتصار فى لوممباشى و تأهل للمباراة النهائية بفارق الاهداف .. اما الاتحاد الجزائرى كان قد انتصر على هلال امدرمان فى امدرمان و تعادل معه فى بلوغين العاصمة و تأهلللمباراة النهائية ..
فى المرحلة النهائية كان قد انتصر تبى مازيمبى الكنغولى على اتحاد الجزائر ذهابا فى بلوغين و ايابا اليوم فى لوممباشى و عليه توج بطلا لبطولة الاندية الافريقية الابطال 2015
* الجدير بالذكر ان الفريق الكنغولى كان الفريق الوحيد فى دورال8 الى جانب 7 اندية عربية اخرى. توج مازمبى باللقب الخامس له كما توج ايضا مهاجمه سماتا هدافا للبطولة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازيمبي يهزم اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري ويُتوج بلقب دوري ابطال افريقيا



توج مازيمبي الكونغولي بلقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا لكرة القدم للمرة الخامسة، بفوزه الثمين 2-صفر على ضيفه اتحاد الجزائر الجزائري الأحد في إياب الدور النهائي للبطولة.

وكسر مازيمبي عناد ضيفه الجزائري، وانتزع فوزا متأخرا وثمينا عليه بهدفين، سجلهما المهاجم التنزاني مبوانا ساماتا والإيفواري روجيه أسالي في الدقيقتين 74 من ضربة جزاء، والرابعة من الوقت بدل الضائع للمباراة ليفوز مازيمبي 4-1 في مجموع المباراتين بعد فوزه 2 -1 على اتحاد الجزائر في عقر داره ذهابا.

وأصبح مازيمبي خامس المتأهلين لبطولة كأس العالم للأندية، التي تستضيفها اليابان الشهر المقبل حيث سبقه كل من ريفر بليت الأرجنتيني بطل كأس ليبرتادوريس وأمريكا المكسيكي بطل اتحاد الكونكاكاف (أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي) وأوكلاند سيتي النيوزيلندي بطل الأوقيانوسية وبرشلونة الأسباني بطل أوروبا.

ولم يتبق سوى تحديد بطل آسيا من بين أهلي دبي الإماراتي وغواونغزو إيفرجراند الصيني، يوم 21 تشرين ثان/تشرين ثاني/نوفمبر الحالي، علما بأن الفريقين تعادلا سلبيا في مباراة الذهاب السبت بدبي إضافة لتحديد بطل الدوري الياباني الذي يمثل البلد المضيف.

وسبق لمازيمبي التتويج بلقب دوري الأبطال في عامي 1967 و1968 وفي 2009 و2010 .


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكراً الاخ كسلاوي علي هذا الرصد الجميل 
وهذا اصبح ارشيف يتباهي به المنبر
                        	*

----------

